# Gentoo auf einem HTC Magician

## malisha

Hi,

zuerst einmal vorneweg: Es wäre nett, wenn hier keine Kommentare über den Sinn des Unterfangens kommen. Es geht einfach darum, mit Gentoo Dinge auszuprobieren und Grenzen auszutesten  :Smile: 

Ich besitze ein HTC Magician und möchte darauf gerne Gentoo installieren. Das Handy hat einen Intel Bulverde Prozessor (Intel Xscale PXA27x-Familie) mit 416Mhz, der auf der ARM-Architektur basiert, die Gentoo unterstützt. Auf dem HTC befindet sich bis jetzt Windows Mobile 2003, also kein Linux. 

Ich hab mir vorgestellt, dass man Gentoo vllt von einer SD-Karte booten könnte wie von einem bootfähigen USB-Stick. Würde also Gentoo auf der SD wie auf einer normalen Festplatte installieren. Beim Kompilieren wird es wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Crosscompiling gehen. Müsste dann die SD noch bootfähig machen und erreichen, dass Windows sie erkennt und von ihr bootet. Würde dann gerne einen kleinen WM installieren (Fluxbox?), der nicht viel RAM braucht, denn das HTC hat nur 64MB SDRAM. 

Hab auch schonmal im englischen Forum für Andere Architekturen nachgeschaut, da gibts zwar einiges zu ARM, aber leider nicht viel Konkretes. 

Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach konkreten Tipps, die mir weiterhelfen könnten. Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit sowas gesammelt? Ist das überhaupt möglich? 

Lg, malisha

----------

## malisha

Hat denn wirklich niemand Erfahrungen damit? Oder allgemein mit der ARM-Architektur und Gentoo?

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. hilft dir der blog weiter: http://armin762.wordpress.com/

ist von einem gentoo dev der sich um die architektur kümmert. 

wird dir sicher auch keinen kopf abreißen wenn er eine mail von dir kriegt 

ansonsten vllt. noch die http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-arm/ mailinglist, wobei ich nicht weiß wie die bevölkert ist.

gruß scytheman

----------

## Hilefoks

 *malisha wrote:*   

> Hat denn wirklich niemand Erfahrungen damit? Oder allgemein mit der ARM-Architektur und Gentoo?

 

Die ARM Architektur wird nicht das Problem oder die Lösung sein. Linux läuft auf vielen Architekturen - ARM inbegriffen. Auch Gentoo ist für ARM bereits ausgelegt - sollte also auch keine großen Probleme bereiten.

Theoretisch sollte das alles also kein Problem sein. Praktisch sieht das aber leider anders aus. 

Wahrscheinlich werden viele Treiber (für das Touchpad, LEDs, Taster, Sound, ...) nicht existieren oder funktionieren. Und das wirkliche Problem scheint mir ein anderes zu sein. Kann man das HTC Magician überreden, etwas anderes als das installierte Betriebssystem zu booten? Dazu wird man wohl einen speziellen Bootloader benötigen oder irgendeinen anderen Trick (vielleicht über das bereits installierte Betriebssystem).

Etwas im Netz suchen macht aber durchaus Hoffnung. Diese Seite z.B. http://www.handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/Magician. 

Gentoo auf dem Gerät wirklich ans laufen zu bekommen, d.h. um sinnvoll damit arbeiten zu können, wird aber sehr sehr viel Aufwand.

----------

## malisha

Danke für eure Antworten  :Smile: 

@ScytheMan: Hab diesem Gentoo dev jetzt einfach mal eine Email geschrieben, nachdem ich ein bisschen in seinem Blog gelesen habe  :Smile: 

@Hilefoks: Theorie ist leider immer immer einfacher als die Praxis. Es sieht aber trotzdem vielversprechend aus und es geht mir auch nicht primär darum, Gentoo als Produktivsystem zu nutzen. Mir ist klar, dass das viel Arbeit wird, würde es aber trotzdem sehr gerne probieren.

Durch den Link von Hilefoks bin ich zum linuxtogo-Projekt gekommen und die haben es geschafft, Openmoko auf einer SD-Karte zu installieren und von ihr zu booten, hier der Link: http://www.linuxtogo.org/~htcpxa/htcmagician/

Hab mich dann ein bisschen durchs Openmoko-Wiki gesucht, um mehr darüber hinauszufinden und bin auf folgende Seite gestoßen: http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Gentoo/de

Gentoo klappt wohl auf Openmoko Handys, ginge dann auch Gentoo auf der SD-Karte, auf der Openmoko installiert ist? 

War nur so eine Idee von mir, wäre toll wenn jemand schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat und diese posten könnte.

----------

## spielc

 *malisha wrote:*   

> Danke für eure Antworten 
> 
> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Gentoo/de
> 
> Gentoo klappt wohl auf Openmoko Handys, ginge dann auch Gentoo auf der SD-Karte, auf der Openmoko installiert ist? 
> ...

 

Vielleicht kann ich da ein wenig Licht in die ganze Sache bringen (bin ja nicht umsonst einer der devs...  :Wink:  ) Also wenn du wirklich OpenMoko erfolgreich booten hast können, schaut das ganze ja schon nicht so schlecht aus. 

Dann hast du ein paar Möglichkeiten:

a) Einfach die SD-Karte auf einem PC mounten, ARM-stage installieren, qemu-user installieren, chroot mit qemu-user und dann den restlichen Kram emergen, den du so haben willst

b) crossdev installieren und dann mittels cross-emerge alles installieren (siehe hier für genauere Informationen)

c) unter Umständen gibts jetzt auch schon ein prefixed-gentoo für ARM (irgendeiner der gentoo devs hat mal gebloggt, dass er das machen will)

ich persönlich würde Option b verwenden, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie effizient die ganze Kompiliererei unter Qemu ist (was ich so gehört hab, soll das unter aller S** sein). Option b ist sicherlich am Anfang der steinigste Weg, hab auch knappe zwei Monate gebraucht, bis ich einmal was zusammenhatte, dass sich auch booten lies, aber ich habe wirklich eine Menge dabei gelernt.

----------

## malisha

Leider hat mir der ARM dev (Armin76) zurückgeschrieben, dass er Gentoo nie auf einem PDA oder einem mobilen Gerät installiert hat.

Danke an spielc, ich denke dann werde ich es mit cross-emerge versuchen, will schließlich auch was lernen dabei.

Hab aber eigentlich gedacht, dass ich mir Gentoo nativ (also ohne den "Umweg" über Openmoko) installiere. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, das so zu machen?

----------

## spielc

 *malisha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab aber eigentlich gedacht, dass ich mir Gentoo nativ (also ohne den "Umweg" über Openmoko) installiere. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, das so zu machen?

 

Naja generell sollte es schon möglich sein. Probiers einfach so aus wie es auf der Seite von linuxtogo beschrieben ist (partitioniere bzw. formatiere die SD-Karte mit vfat und ext3 partition) und dann kopierst du das root filesystem und kernel auf die ext3-partition und linload lässt du einfach auf der vfat partition. THEORETISCH sollte es so funktionieren, obs dann wirklich so ist, kann ich dir wirklich nicht sagen...

----------

## nanos

Hallo!

Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken auf meinem Magician oder Universal ein Linux zu installieren.

Einige Entwickler von HTC haben da eine Website mit Informationen zum Thema.

Es gibt auch schon eine große Community, die sich um die Treiber kümmert und Anleitungen bereit stellt.

Du kannst hier sicher einige interessante Beiträge drüber finden: http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=HTC_Magician

----------

## malisha

Cool, danke für den Link  :Smile: 

Will euch natürlich nicht meine weiteren Informationen vorenthalten (danke an miknix für die Email).

Weil meine CPU-Architektur ARMv5TE ist, kann ich dieselben Binaries wie der HTC Wizard nutzen.

Hier ist der Link zum Linwizard-Projekt: http://linwizard.sourceforge.net und der Link zu einem Verzeichnis von vorkompilierten Paketen: http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/embedded/linwizard/

Also, ich formatiere die SD-Karte, kopiere linload.exe auf die vfat-Partition und hab die Karte immer noch im Cardreader. Dann fange ich mit der Gentoo-ARM-Installation an, hol mir das Stage3-Archiv (für ARM - gibts da auch ein eigenes für ARMv5TE? Für ARMv4L gibt es das) und den neusten Portage-Snapshot und kopiere die auf die ext3-Partition. Dann chroot und die make.conf anpassen. Danach würde der Kernel kommen, den müsste ich dann schon cross-compilen, oder?

Muss ich mich noch um den Bootloader kümmern oder macht das linload für mich? Klappt linload mit jedem Kernel? Bei Grub muss man schließlich immer die grub.conf anpassen.

Schonmal Danke für eure Antworten  :Smile: 

----------

## malisha

So,

gestern war ich mal im #htc-linux IRC-Channel und hab dort ein bisschen nachgefragt. Die haben mir allerdings gesagt, dass ein Gentoo-Kernel nicht funktionieren würde. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Stimmt das wirklich und warum ist das so?

----------

## sirro

Evtl. braucht man bestimmte Treiber oder Patches, die weder im Vanilla-Kernel vorhanden sind noch von Gentoo reingepacht werden.

Prinzipiell bist du in Gentoo aber nicht auf die Kernel im Portage angewiesen, vielleicht geht es also auch mit dem Kernel vom HTC-Linux-Projekt.

----------

## malisha

Leider gibt es noch nicht einmal Patches, sondern nur Ports. Des Weiteren kommen die Treiber nicht so einfach in den Kernel, sondern das ganze Projekt braucht wohl einen richtigen Maintainer  :Sad: 

Mir wurde zwar gesagt ich könnte den Vanilla-Kernel und den HTC-Linux-Kernel nehmen und mit diff usw. einen Patch machen, aber lohnt sich das? 

Und würde sich der HTC-Linux-Kernel mit meinem Gentoo RootFS vertragen?

----------

## spielc

 *malisha wrote:*   

> Leider gibt es noch nicht einmal Patches, sondern nur Ports. Des Weiteren kommen die Treiber nicht so einfach in den Kernel, sondern das ganze Projekt braucht wohl einen richtigen Maintainer 
> 
> Mir wurde zwar gesagt ich könnte den Vanilla-Kernel und den HTC-Linux-Kernel nehmen und mit diff usw. einen Patch machen, aber lohnt sich das? 
> 
> Und würde sich der HTC-Linux-Kernel mit meinem Gentoo RootFS vertragen?

 

Grundsätzlich *SOLLTE* das kein Problem darstellen. Du darfst halt nur nicht vergessen die Kernel-Module des HTC-Kernels zu installieren. Bez. lohnen: Wenn Du einen relativ aktuellen Kernel haben willst, wirst Du nicht ums manuelle Patchen herumkommen. Falls dir das egal ist, kannst du ja einfach das Tar des Rootfs von der Linuxtogo-Seite downloaden entpacken und einfach den Kernel und die Module verwenden, die da zu finden sind. Ich persönlich würde eher in den sauren Apfel beissen und mir die Arbeit antun und einen aktuellen Vanilla-Kernel selber patchen...

----------

